# unbekannter Strauch



## chromis (3. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,

bei uns in der Nachbarschaft steht in einem Vorgarten ein unbekannter Strauch.
Er erreicht eine Höhe von fast 2m und einen Umfang von bestimmt 4 m.
Das Teil wird im Winter vollkommen zurückgeschnitten ähnlich wie Schmetterlingsflieder. Er trägt zahlreiche kleine rosafarbene Blüten. Blätter wie auf dem Foto zu sehen.
Wer kennt diese Pflanze?


----------



## Dodi (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: unbekannter Strauch*

Moin Rainer,

mein erster Gedanke war eine Akazien-/Robinien-Art.

Könnte es evtl. die borstige Robinie sein?


----------



## katja (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: unbekannter Strauch*

guten morgen!

dodis gedanke war auch mein erster. ich habe eine sehr schöne scheinakazie gepflanzt, mehr baum als strauch. die blätter sehen seeehr ähnlich aus, aber der wird nicht geschnitten! im gegenteil, der soll sogar __ immergrün sein!


----------



## chromis (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: unbekannter Strauch*

Hallo,

die Beschreibung von der borstigen Robinie passt schon gut. Allerdings macht mich stutzig, dass der Strauch im Winter vollkommen zurückgeschnitten wird und im Frühjahr immer wieder kräftig austreibt. 
Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir die Zweige mal anschauen ob sie wirklich borstig behaart sind.


----------



## chromis (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: unbekannter Strauch*

So, ich habe mir soeben den Strauch nochmals angeschaut. Die __ borstige Robinie ist es auf keinen Fall, die Zweige sind vollkommen glatt


----------



## axel (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: unbekannter Strauch*

Hallo Rainer !

Ich denke das ist ein Indigo Strauch .

http://www.poetschke.de/Laubgehoelze-Indigo-Strauch--203d1a117148.html

Hab auch so einen kleinen im Garten . Er hat aber bei mir nicht geblüht weil er noch zu klein ist

Lg
axel


----------



## chromis (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: unbekannter Strauch*

Danke Axel, Volltreffer  

Es ist nur verwunderlich, dass man diesen Strauch so selten sieht. Die fein gefiederten Blätter sind ein schöner Kontrast zu anderen Pflanzen und die Blütezeit erstreckt sich bis in den Herbst. Auch jetzt noch trägt der Strauch einzelne Blüten.


----------

